# U.R.A. Fever



## MissMarley (May 9, 2008)

I did this whole tutorial listening to The Kills' newest album. Love.

And I have to say, I'm friggin' nervous to post this here, because you are all such talented artists! Just thought I'd throw my hat in the ring for once!

What I used:
Studiofix liquid NC15
Becca Torrone Concealer
Clinique Gentle Light powder Glow 2
Maybelline dark brown brow pencil
Mystical Mist e/s
Swish e/s
Black Tied e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Clinique High Impact Mascara
Sweetness BPB
Stila shadow pot in Petal
MAC Reflects Transparent Pink glitter
Lustering lipstick
Flashmode lustreglass
Assorted brushes (244, 244 dupe, 187, Loew-Cornell 239 dupes, Clinique crease brush, Lancome foundation brush, pink kabuki off ebay)

Here's the goods:





Ugly naked face!! AHH!




Slap that Studiofix on, girl!




Concealer under the eyes- always a necessity for those of us with chronic snoring-husband induced insomnia




Gimme some powder on that gorgeous pink kabuki!




Obviously, I like lots o' my "Glow powder"- makes me look a little more alive.




Slap on a coat of the Stila shadow pot (you could dupe this with any pale shimmery pink cream e/s)








Now take your e/s brush and coat your lids with Swish- go from the lashline to above your crease








Crease color time! Load up the other side of your brush w/ Mystical Mist and make a nice little "C" shape around the outer lid








I know, nasty and unblended, right? Get some Black-Tied on your crease brush and make a small "v" on the outer corner- this is just to deepen the outer lid a bit, add some more drama




Use the side of your e/s brush with the leftover Swish, blend together- I like to just use little downward motions to get it all smooth




Line your top lid and waterline with Blacktrack- don't worry about being too precise on the top lashline!












Mix a few drops of visine with some of the Reflects Transparent Pink Glitter on the back of your hand, and line right over the Blacktrack on your top lashline with the mix








Mascara time!




Fill in those brows if yours suck like mine!




Time for your bright blush- I freaking LOVE Sweetness Beauty Powder Blush, it's gorgeous! Definitely needs the 187 though!




Lipstick!




Lipgloss!




Dab a little Reflects glitter on your lips for some extra somethin'





Be a sexy biotch! (WARNING: Goofy faces to follow)


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 9, 2008)

I love it, thanks for this.  You have the prettiest cheeks!  I love your expressions!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 9, 2008)

You look gorgeous!  Great tutorial!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 10, 2008)

nice nice like totallies


----------



## glassy girl (May 10, 2008)

Thanks u look great loving the lips!


----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2008)

Very pretty!  Thanks for doing this tutorial!


----------



## Hilly (May 14, 2008)

love the reflects glitter


----------



## glam8babe (May 15, 2008)

lovely


----------



## macedout (May 28, 2008)

i lov the description of c shape for placing my crease color and outer v for my corner color, it helps me to visualize b4 putting the color on, i am crease challenged! thanks!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## scumballina (Sep 24, 2008)

Love the look and love that album! Rock on.


----------

